
Is Bernie Sanders More Electable Than Hillary Clinton? - doener
http://blogs.wsj.com/washwire/2016/01/12/why-the-gop-is-more-likely-than-clinton-to-target-sanders/
======
NoGravitas
There's a huge difference between the conventional wisdom and the early polls
on this. The fact that Bernie polls better than Clinton against possible
Republican candidates despite having less name recognition suggests that it
may not be about Bernie at all, but more about Clinton's negatives.

------
rurban
Our beloved SW engineer Andrew Tanenbaum, (you know, MINIX and many books) who
runs the website electoral-vote.com does not think so. He mistrusts those
numbers, and is totally sure that nobody has a chance against Hillary Rodham
this time. Esp. the big endorsements she concentrated early on.

At [http://www.electoral-
vote.com/evp2015/Pres/Maps/Dec27.html#i...](http://www.electoral-
vote.com/evp2015/Pres/Maps/Dec27.html#item-1) he wonders why the top
endorsements are still missing, besides the fact that Hillary cannot loose.

[http://www.electoral-
vote.com/evp2015/Pres/Maps/Oct27.html#i...](http://www.electoral-
vote.com/evp2015/Pres/Maps/Oct27.html#item-3) features the best arguments,
taken from BloombergPolitics.

Personally I would endorse Bernie of course. The list of criminals and liers
for POTUS is too long already. But what did we think of Obama before and what
did happen?

